# Lindsay Lohan - Sam Ronson eilt zu ihr ins Gefängnis



## Mandalorianer (23 Juli 2010)

*Eigentlich ist Lindsay Lohan erst seit ein paar Tagen im Knast – doch so richtig gut steckt sie ihre Strafe nicht weg. Kürzlich brach sie heulend in den Armen ihrer Mutter zusammen. Und heute? Da ist es Ex-Freundin Samantha Ronson, die sie trösten muss.*


Eigentlich ist Lindsay Lohan erst seit ein paar Tagen im Knast – doch so richtig gut steckt sie ihre Strafe nicht weg. Kürzlich brach sie heulend in den Armen ihrer Mutter zusammen. Und heute? Da ist es Ex-Freundin Samantha Ronson, die sie trösten muss.
Anzeige

Seit drei Tagen sitzt Lindsay Lohan im Gefängnis von Lynwood ein. 72 Stunden, in denen sie auf sich allein gestellt war. Eine schwere Zeit für die 24-jährige Schauspielerin, die einst als großer Kinderstar gefeiert wurde. Lindsay Lohan geht zurzeit durch die Hölle – auch emotional betrachtet. Jetzt braucht sie Rückhalt, Trost, Unterstützung. Und neben ihrer Mutter Dina (47) und Schwester Ali (16) ist es vor allem eine, die ihr all das geben kann: ihre Ex-Freundin Samantha Ronson.

Die eilte jetzt zu Lindsay ins Gefängnis und verbrachte ein bisschen Zeit mit ihrer inhaftierten Ex – oder ist sie doch wieder ihre Freundin? So ganz sicher sind wir uns da noch nicht. Obwohl Samantha seit Lindsays Verurteilung plötzlich wieder auf der Bildfläche – und auch im Leben des blonden Partygirls – aufgetaucht ist, wissen wir nicht, was zwischen den beiden läuft. Nur Freundschaft, oder ist es doch wieder Liebe? Samantha nimmt es jedenfalls ziemlich mit, wie Lindsay leidet.

Völlig durch den Wind und mit starrem Gesichtsausdruck verließ die 32-jährige DJane das Gefängnis, in dem Lindsay einsitzt. Samantha hatte ihre ehemalige Geliebte bereits letztes Wochenende im Entzug und davor zu einem Dinner-Date getroffen. Es klingt also ganz so, als wäre sie gerade die starke Schulter, an die Lindsay sich anlehen kann. Doch wie lange kann Sam wohl selbst stark sein? Schließlich gibt es nichts Schlimmeres, als einen geliebten Menschen leiden zu sehen. Und Lindsay leidet definitiv – obwohl ihr im Vergleich zu den anderen Insassinnen schon eine echte Luxusbehandlung hinter Gittern zuteil wird.

Mama Dina darf Lindsay auch nach der offiziellen Besuchszeit sehen. 
Lindsays Luxusbehandlung nervt

„Lindsay mag schon Besucher nach der offizieller Besuchszeit empfangen – aber das ist aus Sicherheitsgründen“, hat „radaronline.com“ von Justizvollzugsbeamten in Lynwood erfahren. Das soll jedoch nicht die einzige Extrawurst sein, die Lindsay bekommt. „Sie hat ein besseres Bett, einen Fernseher und einen Kleiderschrank mit frischen Klamotten und Socken. Außerdem hat sie Zugang zu einem privaten Telefon und wird ständig von einer eigenen Leibwächterin begleitet. Wenn sie an uns vorbeiläuft, werden wir abgeführt und dürfen sie nicht einmal ansehen. Das ist diskriminierend, sie ist genauso eine Gefangene wie wir“, beschwerte sich eine Insassin gegenüber der „New York Daily News“.

Arme Lindsay, da geht sie schon durch die Hölle – und dann sind auch noch alle mit Heugabeln und Fackeln hinter ihr her. Als litte sie nicht so schon genug. Wenn das so weitergeht, muss Samantha wohl noch des Öfteren in den Knast eilen, um ihrer Freundin beizustehen. Und wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es dann zumindest in Sachen Liebe doch noch ein Happy End.


*So ist das Geld regiert die Welt 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (23 Juli 2010)

na ich trink da gleich noch einen drauf *hicks*  :thx:


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (23 Juli 2010)




----------

